# newbie!



## laftildiaframow (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all, 
I'm Emily. I'm an assistant stage manager at my high school. I've been involved in tech theater for 5 years now.So far I have worked on shows such as Annie, Honk!, The Pajama Game, The Dining Room, Almost Maine, Wonderful Town, and currently I am helping with Suessical. I have also participated in playwright group and have acted in a few shows. I plan on being the stage manager at my high school next year and eventually I would love to go into some type of theater education. I am all for learning new things and love being active in the theater.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have you here. Be sure to use the search function and the Wiki, they are great sources of info. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

